

Hyper-monetization: Questioning the "Bitcoin bubble" bubble - fdm
http://konradsgraf.com/blog1/2013/4/6/hyper-monetization-questioning-the-bitcoin-bubble-bubble.html

======
anologwintermut
Nice idea: bitcoin is converting from a novelty to a real currency so its
value is going up and this isn't necessary a asset bubble because as its value
goes up it actually becomes a useful currency (unlike an asset in a buble
who's utility is fixed).

Problem 1) No data is given on the actually equivalent monitizations of say
the Euro, or the various currencies that replaced the Austra-Hungarian Goulden
Krone.

Problem 2) Even if this were true, it doesn't change the some greater fool
problem. Unlike the Euro or the Krone, there is no known cut off date where
the world goes "and bitcoin is legit". So people will delay spending and hope
their money becomes more valuable. Sounds like it comes back to the argument
over deflation.

